# Gegessen  (Aussprache)



## eno2

Hallo

Mein Gesprächspartner spricht  'gegessen' aus als 'gueeguessen. G wie das Französische 'garçon' und mit lange eee in der ersten Silbe
und sagt es  sei Hochdeutsch.
Stimmt das?


----------



## JClaudeK

eno2 said:


> G wie das Französische 'garçon' und mit langem eee in der ersten Silbe


Keines der "e" ist lang in _gegessen_. Das erste "e" wird [ə] ausgesprochen.


----------



## berndf

eno2 said:


> Stimmt das?


Das kann nur in Ausnahmefällen passieren. Mir fallen die folgenden drei ein:

Das passiert bei einigen Sprecher, deren Heimatdialekt kein Schwa hat (z.B. Bairisch), wenn sie hochdeutsch reden.
Es kann auch passieren, wenn man aus irgend einem Grund die Vorsilbe betonen will (Beispiel: "Ich habe nicht gesagt _arbeiten_, ich habe gesagt _*be*arbeiten_").
Das Schwa im klassischen Gesang wie ein langes e ausgesprochen.


----------



## eno2

JClaudeK said:


> Keines der "e" ist lang in _gegessen_. Das erste "e" wird [ə] ausgesprochen.


 Ja.
Sie will da ich so spreche. Sie ist "mein Coach "Deutsch sprechen.. Ich mag diese Weise nicht um das so aus zu sprechen. Ich sage ɡə'ɡɛsn̩.


berndf said:


> Das kann nur in Ausnahmefällen passieren. Mir fallen die folgenden drei ein:
> 
> Das passiert bei einigen Sprecher, deren Heimatdialekt kein Schwa hat (z.B. Bairisch), wenn sie hochdeutsch reden.
> Es kann auch passieren, wenn man aus irgend einem Grund die Vorsilbe betonen will (Beispiel: "Ich habe nicht gesagt _arbeiten_, ich habe gesagt _*be*arbeiten_").
> Das Schwa im klassischen Gesang wie ein langes e ausgesprochen.


Danke. Betonen will, ja, das kann ich begreifen.  Aber nicht immer, ich mache das nicht. Keine Ahnung, warum die das so sagt.


----------



## berndf

Ist sie Österreicherin?


----------



## eno2

Nein. Frankfurt (wohnt sie).


----------



## berndf

Komisch, [ɡə'ɡɛsn̩] ist vollkommen korrekt. Kann es sein, dass Du das Schwa für sie etwas zu weit hinten sprichst? Kannst Du deine Aussprache posten?


----------



## eno2

Wie kann ich eine Aussprache posten (auditiv)?. Schwa ist Schwa... ɡə'ɡɛsn̩.
Ich bin schon ja sicher das sie Unrecht hat. Müssen wir das weiter behandeln hier? Warum die das so sagt, das weis ich nicht.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Das passiert bei einigen Sprecher, deren Heimatdialekt kein Schwa hat (z.B. Bairisch), wenn sie hochdeutsch reden.


Ich habe den Eindruck, dass solche Sprecher das erste e ( in ge- bei Partizipien) zwar 'geschlossen', aber nicht auch lang aussprechen. Also nicht gee, sondern  wie im Fr. _guérir: _geschlossen aber kurz. Irre ich mich?


----------



## eno2

Guérir  ja, aber sie macht das auch lang.  Guee
Ich werde mal fragen ob sie in Bayern gueeboren ist.


----------



## bearded

eno2 said:


> Guérir ja, aber sie macht das auch lang


Ich bezog mich eigentlich auf die von berndf (im Falle 1) erwähnten Sprecher, und nicht spezifisch auf Deine Gesprächspartnerin. Woher die stammt, würde auch mich interessieren.


----------



## eno2

Ich werde mal fragen ob sie in Bayern gueeboren ist.
Sie wohnt in Frankfurt aber ich erinnere mich das sie auch in München gewohnt und gearbeitet hat. So...


----------



## berndf

eno2 said:


> Wie kann ich eine Aussprache posten (auditiv)?. Schwa ist Schwa... ɡə'ɡɛsn̩.
> Ich bin schon ja sicher das sie Unrecht hat. Müssen wir das weiter behandeln hier? Warum die das so sagt, das weis ich nicht.


Du Kannst es hier aufnehmen und dann einen Link posten. Ob Du das machen willst, ist deine Entscheidung. Ich habe das vorgeschlagen, um auszuschließen, dass sie versucht einen anderen Aussprachefehler bei Dir zu korrigieren und darum des_ ge- _betont und es dann unfreiwillig falsch ausspricht. Sagt sie das auch so, wenn sie normal redet?


----------



## berndf

eno2 said:


> Ich werde mal fragen ob sie in Bayern gueeboren ist.


Vielleicht will sie sich ja an dieser Diskussion beteiligen. Du kannst sie ja mal fragen.


----------



## eno2

berndf said:


> Sagt sie das auch so, wenn sie normal redet?


 Ja und sie insistiert das so aus zu sprechen,


berndf said:


> Vielleicht will sie sich ja an dieser Diskussion beteiligen. Du kannst sie ja mal fragen.


Ich habe die schon über WR gesprochen. Wir werden mal sehen.


----------



## berndf

eno2 said:


> Ja und sie insistiert das so aus zu sprechen,
> 
> Ich habe die schon über WR gesprochen. Wir werden mal sehen.


Es könnte immer noch sein, dass ihr die Laute nur anders hört: Das niederländische Schwa ist etwas weiter hinter als das deutsche und dass Du ihr Schwa darum wie ein [e:] hörst.


----------



## eno2

Nein nein,   die lange eee ist so überdeutlich und so unnatürlich   das ich ganz erwundert war und nie imitieren werde.


----------



## berndf

eno2 said:


> Nein nein,   die lange eee ist so überdeutlich und so unnatürlich   das ich ganz erwundert war und nie imitieren werde.


Sehr merkwürdig. Das kann ich mir dann wirklich nur noch von bairisch-Sprechern vorstellen. Bairisch kennt übrigens auch keine Vokallängen. Sprecher bairischer Dialekte machen im Hochdeutschen öfters Fehler bei den Vokallängen.


----------



## bearded

eno2 said:


> die  das lange eee ist so überdeutlich


Dann kann sie mMn keine Bayerin sein (vgl. meine #9 oben).

Edit: berndf ist da anderer Meinung. Als Muttersprachler hat er wahrscheinlich recht. Aber ein wirklich langes e im ge- von Partizipien habe ich in Bayern ehrlich gesagt nie gehört.


----------



## eno2

berndf said:


> Sehr merkwürdig.



Ja, vielleicht hat sie überreagiert im korrigieren aber in diesen Fall gab es  nichts um zu korrigieren.  Wer werden mal sehen, ich spreche sie darüber an.
Und wir sehen mal ob sie in Bayern geboren ist.


----------



## berndf

eno2 said:


> aber in diesen Fall gab es nichts um zu korrigieren


Wenn Du im Hochdeutschen ein niederländisches Schwa benutzt, dass kann das schon etwas falsch wirken. Das ist nicht auszuschließen.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Edit: berndf ist da anderer Meinung. Als Muttersprachler hat er wahrscheinlich recht. Aber ein wirklich langes e im ge- von Partizipien habe ich in Bayern ehrlich gesagt nie gehört.


Für einen Hochdeutschsprecher hören sich die Vokallängen von Bairischsprechern im Hochdeutschen oft sehr erratisch an. Und auch die Sprecher dieser Dialekte selbst nehmen das als Problem wahr. Ich habe mal eine Führung durch das Burgtheater in Wien gemacht und die Führerin hat versucht Bühnenaussprache zu erklären und um zu demonstrieren, wie furchtbar schwer das ist, hat sie gesagt, die Schauspieler müssten bei jedem Vokal wissen, ob er lang oder kurz ausgesprochen werden muss. Ich habe doch sehr schmunzeln müssen.


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> Und wir sehen mal ob sie in Bayern geboren ist.


Marburg an der Lahn - Hessen
Sie insistiert.  Es isst  'guee guee guee' , Hochdeutsch. Und Sprachforums interessieren die nicht.


----------



## Frieder

Sie spricht also _gegessen _genau so aus wie _Gehweg _(2x langes e)? Das ist außergewöhnlich .


----------



## eno2

Ja. Das sollte eine idiosynkrasie sein von ihr. Ich wollte das aufnehmen mit der link von Berndf aber mein Adobe flash war "nicht aktiviert"


----------



## berndf

eno2 said:


> Sie insistiert.  Es isst  'guee guee guee' , Hochdeutsch. Und Sprachforums interessieren die nicht.


Such dir jemand anders.


----------



## eno2

Ich habe nicht viel Auswahl ...


----------



## eno2

berndf said:


> Du Kannst es hier aufnehmen


 Wirkt nicht...
"Adobe flash player ist blockiert"


----------



## berndf

eno2 said:


> Wirkt nicht...
> "Adobe flash player ist blockiert"


Dann musst du die Blockierung aufheben. Bei den meisten Browsern siehst du in der Nähe der Adressleiste ein Dialog dafür, wenn du versuchst, Flash auszuführen.


----------



## eno2

Ich werde Morgen aufnehmen. Mit Speakpipe (das wirkt). .....Wenn sie kooperiert, anders wird das schwierig.


----------



## berndf

Ja, das geht auch. Speakpipe braucht kein Flash.


----------



## eno2

SpeakPipe - receive voice messages from your audience directly on your website.


----------



## JClaudeK

Tut mir leid, aber auch mit einem Kopfhörer höre ich nur ein unbestimmtes Raunen.


----------



## berndf

eno2 said:


> SpeakPipe - receive voice messages from your audience directly on your website.




You have to get someone else.


----------



## eno2

JClaudeK said:


> Tut mir leid, aber auch mit einem Kopfhörer höre ich nur ein unbestimmtes Raunen.


Bei mir und anderen wirkt das ja  gut



berndf said:


> You have to get someone else.


Sie ist eine Professionelle Coach um Leute zu motivieren  und sprecht zehr gut. Ich hab schon gesagt das sollte eine 'idiosyncrasy' sein, ein tic.  Wir kontrollieren das mit einem anderen 'kultivierter' gemeinschaftlichen Deutscher Friend. Sie denkt sie hat recht, aber das hat sie nicht.


----------



## eno2

Vocaroo wirkt perfekt mit Edge Browser, aber in Chrome Browser kann ich Flash Player nicht aktivieren, obwohl die App installiert ist in Chrome.


----------



## Gernot Back

Die auf Wiktionary.org dokumentierte Aussprache von _gegessen_ klingt standardsprachlich, was man von der Aussprache deiner Aussprache-Coachette nicht sagen kann. Möglicherweise will sie in Hyperkorrektur das hessische/frankfurterische [ɡɛzə] "gese" vermeiden. Bei der von ihr als falsch bezeichneten Aussprachevariante lenisiert sie den intervokalischen Konsonanten.

§11 Wenn der Käs gesse is, isser gesse
Hessisch Lexikon


----------



## eno2

berndf said:


> Komisch, [ɡə'ɡɛsn̩] ist vollkommen korrekt. Kann es sein, dass Du das Schwa für sie etwas zu weit hinten sprichst? Kannst Du deine Aussprache posten?


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## berndf

Sounds fine to me.


----------



## eno2

Danke.


----------



## eno2

Ich höre nun doch 'beehalten' für 'behalten' im Hessenschau  TV aussprechen.   
Aber 'beleben' mit schwa. 

Tja...


----------



## Kajjo

eno2 said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


Sounds fine to me, too.

[ɡə'ɡɛsn̩] ist correct, but very many speakers say [ɡe'ɡɛsn̩] which is is fine, too.

However, [ɡe:'ɡɛsn̩] is clearly wrong and a long e: in the first syllable tends to be pronounced with at least a partial word stress which is absolutely incorrect.

For many foreign speakers the ə-schwa has more of a short ɛ-sound, while in standard German the ə-schwa tends to be closer to short e. Maybe your schwa tends to be a bit to ɛ-wise? In the voice example above it was OK, though.


----------



## eno2

How short or long a vowel sound is held, is difficult to estimate with any certainty, and difficult to transcribe precisely, for me it is anyhow.



> [ɡə'ɡɛsn̩] ist correct, but very many speakers say [ɡe'ɡɛsn̩] which is is fine, too.
> However, [ɡe:'ɡɛsn̩] is clearly wrong and a long e



I'm glad with that comment.  I found the ee of my conversation partner annoying, it was certainly more like [ɡe:'ɡɛsn̩] . I would never say that like that.
That on Hessenschau less so, but still clearly long. Could be rendered as [ɡe'ɡɛsn̩]

It's not unimportant, the  habit you take up can form/cause an accent. I've been accused of having a speech impediment before, but that was not in German...


----------



## Kajjo

eno2 said:


> Could be rendered as [ɡe'ɡɛsn̩]


This is acceptable for me. Many native speakers pronounce it this way in standard German. The stress has to be clearly on the second syllable and the e-sound has to be short. The e-quality (instead of ə-quality) is acceptable, though.


----------



## Thersites

Ist das eigentlich nur im Norden, dass manchmal die Schlusssilbe -"en" mit etwas länger betontem "e" ausgesprochen wird, oder was hat das für einen Grund? 

_Ich bedaure, ich kann kein Mitleid empfihn-dän._


----------



## Kajjo

Thomas(CH) said:


> Ist das eigentlich nur im Norden, dass manchmal die Schlusssilbe -"en" mit etwas länger betontem "e" ausgesprochen wird, oder was hat das für einen Grund?


Nein, das ist nicht typisch Norddeutsch. Im Gegenteil ziehen Norddeutsche die vokalisierten Konsonanten durch, manchmal gar bis zur Kontraktion der Silben.

[ɛmˈpfɪndn̩]

Es ist eher ein Zeichen von überartikulierter Sprache, wenn die Endsilben separat gesprochen werden. Dies mag bei schlechten Telefonverbindungen, beim Wiederholen nach Missverständnissen, beim Diktieren oder in falsch-überdeutlicher Sprache mit Nicht-Muttersprachlern auftreten.


----------

